# Marion Frustrated By Trade Reports



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

> _AZCentral.com_ - Shawn Marion started hearing a rumor last week that he would be traded for Minnesota's Kevin Garnett. He got calls to the point that he wondered whether it was true.


Link


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

He should be.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Suns weren't gonna trade him.

The Suns organization believes they're legit contenders when Amare comes back and they're gonna keep the team how it is.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

If I were Sun, I'd do Marion-KG swap in a heart beat.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Lynx said:


> If I were Sun, I'd do Marion-KG swap in a heart beat.


You know, it's weird, but I wouldn't. Marion is solid as rocks, and he fits the Suns perfectly. They're legitimate contenders as they are, and he's a big part of that.

Why trade him for a guy who 1) doesn't know the system, 2) will compete for time with Amare and, 3) looks and sounds like he's on the edge of a nervous breakdown? Sorry, if I'm Suns management, I don't touch that trade.

Nasty that he had to go to them and ask about it, though. It would've been nice if they'd told him right off the bat the rumor was crap. It wouldn't take much time out of their lives to make him feel a little more secure and happy.

Laurie


----------



## THE MATRIX 31 (Jul 22, 2005)

Good post endora


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

I would kill myself if the Suns will trade Marion for Garnett ...

Are you crazy ? then Marion is the perfect 3-4 for the D'Antoni system, while Garnett would be good maybe just at 5 (like Amare).

I hope it's just a BS


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

Marion is here to stay... he is PERFECT for the Suns.

KG is the more rounded and polished player, but talent alone doesnt make the team better. You need the right fitting players.. and Marion is one of the corner stones of the Suns.


----------

